# Frozen (stuck) Ariens throttle cable



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

I Read through over FORTY posts, trying to find someone with this problem. Amazing-nothing,till now. Ive had FOUR 910s in the last two weeks,all with stuck throttle cables. Yet No One else has-??? Well-I can't get a single one to move,so I'm going to have to make new ones. I was hoping someone would have a solution. Four out of four???


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi plugger,
welcome to the forum!
I gave your post its own thread, since it really didnt apply to the thread it was posted in.

First of all, what is a 910? please give us more info on what snowblower model you are referring to.
thanks,
Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the sub-zero paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

:Cough: I think someone's being a little gullible here. :icon_whistling:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> :Cough: I think someone's being a little gullible here. :icon_whistling:


hmmm..maybe, but I dont think so.
seems like a legit post, I just dont know what a 910 is.

Scot


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Probably refering to 910(xxx) 10000 series. Those cables can freeze especially if machine is stored outside. I have good used cables assemblies available. PM if interested.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

You're all gonna owe me a beer.

If not... @Plugger, specific make and model information would be helpful.


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

My Bad-Model 910995 and 910016, are basically what I'm referring to. I wound up making two so far. I bought a 57"(inner wire)Universal cable and got two out of it. No matter what I tried,none of the four would so much as budge. I wasted way too much time and effort,but being "Thick as a Brick"(wife LOVES to throw that out there),I won't stop trying when I have a free minute. Thank you both for your interest. Also,Thanks Jackmel,it's good to know there's someone helpful and nearby. I've been a member for about a year and constantly checking the input. When I first came across it, I was so happy to see , that I wasn't the only Old Ariens addict. I'm in my garage(pretty much freezing my butt), before first light nearly every morning lately. I'm starting to think my wife is not all that far off. (She says I have a sickness with these machines). HA-lot she knows! She wouldnt know how to have fun. Also- Thanks sscotsman for that,I really couldn't figure how to post my own question.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

looks like a round of beers on Ronin !!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Ahhh..... I hate it when that happens. 

Welcome aboard Plugger. ccasion14:


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm back from my garage. Thanks to all for the welcomes. I Just put new shoes on one of the machines I had mentioned. Their saying MAYBE 2-4", snow is at a premium so far this year. I stated that I'm retired,but I still do some snow clearing,when it comes. So- any tricks on freeing up those throttle cables? I'm pretty sure I've tried everything,but I'm open to suggestions. Thanks again.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Late to the party but if it's not a coated throttle cable I've soaked it from the outside with PB Blaster and then gently bent it back and forth moving up and down the cable. Usually get them working again but can take a day or two of letting them soak and working them.

Do you have a link for the source you use for the replacement cable you mentioned ??
When I do my two Ariens I'd like to use better cables.


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

I Think I may have gone one better. I rolled one up,laid it in a container and covered it with Evaporust. Just thought of that today,so I'll see if it helps tomorrow. Your question (kissa4afrog)- there's a ebay ( baddaug) that sells them for $9.99 free ship,but I have no patience,so I went to a local family hardware store ($13). Made my bends and two seem to work well.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For something I'm keeping I'd want the viny covered as I'd maintain it with a shot or two of cable lube now and then but for something I'm repairing or rebuilding and going to sell I just want to get what I have working properly and then it's "their" job to maintain it.

Good idea on the Evaporust. Please let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

It worked! That stuff is the balls. Yes-K4F, Im lubing the ones I made up while I have the wire out. I hit them with Fluid Film( absolutely THE best stuff I have ever used-Hands Down). With this stuff, I doubt they'll ever freeze up again. I wish I'd known about F.F. a long time ago. Different subject-I noticed that the older Tecumshe carbs. bowl nut only has ONE hole(which doesn't even go thru the other side). Yet the newer ones have the hole go thru plus a smaller one up higher. It's always puzzled me as to why-they both work,so why add more holes to clog??? Sometimes I think engineers do **** to give their businesses more work.


----------



## Yahearme (Jan 7, 2019)

*How to prevent Ariens cables from freezing*

Water in the cables gets in from melt. Quite often the rubber sleeve on each end does not seal properly. Thaw out cables on a mild day using a hair blower or other. Remove each end separately without removing cables. Pull off the sleeve on the screwed ends. Into each end slowly inject about 3ml of antifreeze with a syringe obtained from a pharmacy. If rubber sleeve cannot be removed then inject slowly antifreeze with the fine syringe needle. VOILA. This worked for me.


----------

